# Dx for COPD smoker



## drpremraja (Jan 9, 2009)

Our provider writes as COPD-smoker. Which dx code would be more appropriate 496 OR 491.0 ??

Earlier we were using 491.0 but now i feel 496 would be more appropriate.Any suggestions ??


----------



## sajarvis (Jan 9, 2009)

*gajkk*

I believe 2 codes could be used:
COPD-496
Smoker:Tobacco/abuse-305.1


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jan 9, 2009)

*COPD smoker*

I agree:
496
305.1


----------



## mad_one80 (Jan 13, 2009)

496
305.1


----------



## dmaec (Jan 13, 2009)

yup...hate to sound like a broken record - but two codes:
496
305.1


----------



## okiesawyers (Jan 14, 2009)

I agree as well!

*496
305.1*


----------

